# Shimano SL ice finish



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Any long term use of Ultegra SL? How does the finish on the crankset hold up? The regular polished finish can be buffed out if it gets scratched, can the ice finish be repaired?


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

I very much doubt it..but maybe swomeone will have experience
the #normal# Ultegra finish is buffed alluminium so its easy, but I suspect the ice finish is a thin coating like powdercoat and once scratched thats it cacky lookin


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

They're both anodized. One is clear, the other dark gray. 

You can't really 'buff' out a clear anodized finish. Bare aluminum vs clear anodizing will look different; different reflectivity, possibly slightly different color.

I haven't seen a much-used ice-gray crank yet, but that finish will wear off over time.

Perhaps Shimano ought to use a Nituff finish?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

1 year, 3000+ miles, the finish on my SL is still beautiful, hasn't worn off at all.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

08Madone5.2 said:


> 1 year, 3000+ miles, the finish on my SL is still beautiful, hasn't worn off at all.


its not going to 'wear off' but have you tried dropping your chain and pedalling it back on again? thats a good test. or scuffing tour cranks with shoes..


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

i dropped a chain on the big ring and there are a few scratches on my crank arm from that. Also I was next to a curb with the crank arm down and hit the bottom of it on the curb and lost finish there. Aside from those two incidents the finish has held up fine for ~1.5k miles


----------

